# Game Tester, gibt die noch?



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (13. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Ich frage mich, ob's die Game Tester noch gibt?
Und wenn ja, wer kann sowas werden?

Gibts da hohe Voraussetzungen für?


----------



## SaPass (13. Juni 2011)

Dir wird wohl kaum jemand Geld fürs PC spielen bezahlen.
Vorraussetzungen sind ein sehr gutes Deutsch und Englisch (schriftlich, auch ein sehr gutes Ausdrucksvermögen). Und die entsprechende Kenntnis der Materie.
Das sind meine Vermutungen zumindest.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (13. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Also ich frage nicht wegen Geld verdienen als Game Tester...
Nur wo man ggf. anfragen kann?

Im I Net stehts aml so und mal so drinne... also gewissermaßen ne null aussage...


----------



## localhost (13. Juni 2011)

Sind die USK Prüfer nicht auch irgendwo Game Tester?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juni 2011)

Nö, das sind Leute die keinen Plan haben.


----------



## ChaoZ (14. Juni 2011)

Die zocken jedes Spiel mit Cheats und Lösungen durch. ^^ Bei spieletipps.de konnte man sich immer als Tester bewerben. Weiß nicht ob das immernoch so ist. Du musst mindestens 18 Jahre sein.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Juni 2011)

Ist Gronkh nicht so eien Art game tester? Und mit dem Zocken kann man geld verdienen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (14. Juni 2011)

Hi!

He he he, das mit dem alter is kein ding... da bin ich locker drüber...

Und was sind das denn für Looser, wenn die nen Game glech mit cheats zocken... 
Ok ich habe auch mal nen Game mit cheats gezockt, aber weil ich das schon zig male durch hatte, 
und ich nen schnellsten durchlauf versuchen wollte...

Hm, ich weis nur nicht wo ich mich da dann melden müsste, bei spieletipps.de


----------



## ChaoZ (14. Juni 2011)

Gab da eigentlich immer oben irgendwo eine kleine Anzeige. Weiß wie gesagt nicht mehr ob's aktuell ist. Zu den Cheats: Das ist die USK, die müssen die Games halt so schnell wie möglich durchspielen. Wär doch blöd wenn sich jedes Release um 3 Wochen verzögert weil die das Spiel nicht geschissen bekommen. ^^


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (14. Juni 2011)

Hi!

" Wär doch blöd wenn sich jedes Release um 3 Wochen verzögert weil die das Spiel nicht geschissen bekommen. ^^ "
Stimmt schon, aber wenn die mal richtige Gamer drann lassen würden, könnten die sich die cheats sparen 

Was das angeht... 
" Ist Gronkh nicht so eien Art game tester? Und mit dem Zocken kann man geld verdienen. "
Im grunde ja, wobei die ja Ltes Plays machen... würde mich nicht stören...
Weil die LP die die machen bekomme ich auch alle male hin...


----------



## Aufpassen (14. Juni 2011)

GameOne & Giga teste(te)n auch Spiele.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (14. Juni 2011)

Hi!

GameOne is doch EX MTV aka Viva Ausstrahlung...?
Also um da rein zukommen darf man nicht menschlich sein... 
Die werden anforderungen haben, die nicht jeder hat...


----------



## localhost (14. Juni 2011)

Verdient man als Lets Player über Youtube oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Aufpassen (14. Juni 2011)

localhost schrieb:
			
		

> Verdient man als Lets Player über Youtube oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?



Nur wenn du Youtube-Partner bist oder Sponsoren hast.


----------



## TheReal (15. Juni 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Nur wenn du Youtube-Partner bist oder Sponsoren hast.


 German Lets Fail *hust hust*


----------



## ChaoZ (15. Juni 2011)

Ja, der bekommt sein Geld. Unterhält dafür aber auch seine Zielgruppe sehr gut.


----------



## MasterFreak (20. Juni 2011)

localhost schrieb:


> Sind die USK Prüfer nicht auch irgendwo Game Tester?


 das ist eine gute idee, aber wenn ich USK Tester werde würde Dead Space 2, Prototype, Wolfenstein usw ab 12 sein 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Es gibt auch Proffesionelle Gaming Teams wie das Alternate Gaming Team, oder bei UBISOFT Game Tester usw. !!!


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Juni 2011)

Spieleentwickler vergeben auch Stellen als Spieletester ist aber nen harter Beruf und so einfach kommt man da nicht rein. Man muss viel Ahnung von Spielmechaniken etc. haben um sich erfolgreich zu bewerben.


----------



## MasterFreak (24. Juni 2011)

stimmt ^^


----------



## Criunk (24. Juni 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nö, das sind Leute die keinen Plan haben.


 YMMD 



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Spieleentwickler vergeben auch Stellen als  Spieletester ist aber nen harter Beruf und so einfach kommt man da nicht  rein. Man muss viel Ahnung von Spielmechaniken etc. haben um sich  erfolgreich zu bewerben.


 
Wenn dann solche Fragen im Einstellungstest kommen wie z.b. : Wieviel Cod Points kostet die L96 , dann wird COD plotzlich vielleicht ja doch wieder IN . ;D


----------



## avanar (2. Juli 2011)

Die USK sucht immer mal wieder leute die games testen. Ansonsten kann man sich kleinen gamingmagazinen anschließen.... wie das bei firmen läuft hab ich keine ahnung


----------



## kinglsey (3. August 2011)

Spieletester sein wär aber nen geiler Beruf xD


----------

